# What battery are you running in your vintage Accutron ???



## moneysworth

I just bought my 214 M6 model 6 days ago. The PO told me he has been using Energizer 387s batteries in these for years with no problems. My watch is currently running fine and keeping perfect time. I've heard about the diode fix. But I am no electrician. Especially in those cramped quarters. Is it really worth it ? Are Accucell's still available ? Also interested in what people are running in their 218's and Accuquartz's. Probably my next buy.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

We meet again. 

http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/accbat.htm

You can still find Accucells. Last time I checked prices, Esslinger had the best price. On the vintage forum, we'd get into a friendly argument every once in a while about what battery to use, and if the modern 1.55V silver oxide cell was destroying the circuitry designed for the 1.35V original battery. IIRC, the circuitry was designed to handle up to 1.7V long-term, so the modern batteries won't destroy them.

If it's running fine (+/- 2sec/day) on the 387S, then it's set up to use the 387S and you're clear to keep using the 387S. If it's running erratically fast (+30ish sec/day) then it's time to consider Accucell options.

In my 218, I run a 390 cell. The chart says 344, but it's 0.6mm thicker and the 390 barely fits the battery strap in mine as it is. After a service in June, it just ran out of battery last week. I'm not very thrilled about 7 months battery life. Originally it was supposed to run for at least a year.


----------



## moneysworth

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> We meet again.
> 
> http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/accbat.htm
> 
> You can still find Accucells. Last time I checked prices, Esslinger had the best price. On the vintage forum, we'd get into a friendly argument every once in a while about what battery to use, and if the modern 1.55V silver oxide cell was destroying the circuitry designed for the 1.35V original battery. IIRC, the circuitry was designed to handle up to 1.7V long-term, so the modern batteries won't destroy them.
> 
> If it's running fine (+/- 2sec/day) on the 387S, then it's set up to use the 387S and you're clear to keep using the 387S. If it's running erratically fast (+30ish sec/day) then it's time to consider Accucell options.
> 
> In my 218, I run a 390 cell. The chart says 344, but it's 0.6mm thicker and the 390 barely fits the battery strap in mine as it is. After a service in June, it just ran out of battery last week. I'm not very thrilled about 7 months battery life. Originally it was supposed to run for at least a year.


Thanks for the great information. When I got mine, the PO told me he just put a fresh battery in it. When I set it and put it in my box next to my two Precisionists it was 20 seconds fast (close as I could get it). Just checked it this morning. Humming right along at the exact same pace going on 7 days. I'm thinking this one likes the 387s although the 
PO claims to have done nothing to it to "set it up". Must have a thick tuning fork. I'm inclined to just let it run and not open it up until the battery needs service. We'll see what kind of battery life I get.


----------



## Bodyblue

I dont buy 214s because of the coil issues in the early ones and how sensitive they are to battery voltage. ( I also like at least a date complication) If yours is running fine then just use the same cell and count yourself lucky......that it is running fine _may_ mean it has been re-phased but not always. Sometimes they just run fine and sometimes they dont. Two buddies of mine both had 214s ruined by two different Accutron "experts" at re-phasing. They got smart and just use Accu-cells. The 218 was a lot less fussy all around and the 219 even less so.

I run 344s and have for years in my 218s and 219 and I get around a year out of each one.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

I purchase Varta #344's for my 218 variants, and I typically use Energizer #387S's for my 214's. 

Eric
__


----------



## minuteman62

I only have 214's left in my collection and I run Renata 394's Silver Oxide. I have plenty of spare spacers so I just use one spacer with the 394's. Cheaper then buying 387s.


----------

